# Drill chuck size selection help please: 1/16 x 5/8 or 3/4 ?



## FWBGBS (Nov 9, 2016)

The difference in cost is negligible. 
So, are there any downsides with going larger?


The current chuck on my Jet JDP-17MF (3/4hp) is el junko.
According to members, on the two machinist's sites I pored through, bigger is ALWAYS better (but I'm a WW).
Through said sites I also narrowed my brand selection down to Llambrich (CY) out of Spain.
As you know the perfection in the top shelf brands like Rhom & Albrecht simply isn't needed, and apparently the QC with "Jacobs brand" has gone to crap.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2016)

I usually have both sizes, I seem to score drill chucks at auctions all the time. The cheap ones at wood craft aren't bad either for wood working on the lathe and they usually come with the mt shaft as well. However it seems like I use the 5/8" the most.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2016)

Just weight and size. On a fullsize lathe no real issues, but on a mini or midi, the smaller the chuck the more room to work. I have a couple chucks and I prefer my smaller one with small drills - reserve bigger chuck for my 3/4" drill.

One other thought. Because 90% of what I drill is one of 3 sizes (3/4, 5/8, 1/4), I've migrated to drills with morse taper so I don't need a chuck at all. Eliminates any chuck runout and makes things very simple. Now my chucks are almost exclusively used with reamers and specialty bits. If your drilling needs are predictable and limited, you might consider the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll follow your leads and go with the 5/8th.

Your answers "why" are much appreciated!


----------

